# Stanley Steam Carriage blueprints for sale on ebay



## parthmehd (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi ! Not mine, but someone has a set Mason / Stanley / Locomobile engine blueprints for sale on ebay. Looks like it has pages which deal with the boiler too. Might be useful for someone so I thought I would post the link. Find it here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161449262207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Warm Regards
Parth


----------

